
Show HN: three.io = available 3 letter .io domains - Gertig
http://three.io
======
petercooper
I thought I'd spend a few lines in irb and implement two.io for you right here
in a comment ;-) Here are the available two letter io names from
/usr/share/dict/words, /usr/bin commands, and bash builtins:

ah.io, ay.io, di.io, ea.io, ey.io, fa.io, fc.io, fe.io, fg.io, ha.io, he.io,
ju.io, ka.io, oe.io, or.io, ow.io, pu.io, ra.io, te.io, ti.io, tu.io, ut.io,
wa.io, wi.io, wu.io, wy.io, ya.io, ym.io, yn.io, yr.io, du.io, ld.io, lp.io,
m4.io, nm.io, wc.io

UPDATE: It just struck me that two letter domains might be rather hard to
register. I'm looking at the T&Cs now. It is notable how many _are_ marked as
being registered in the WHOIS though.

UPDATE 2: Neither of the third party registrars I tried allowed two letter .io
domains but the central nic.io does.

UPDATE 3: I visited rb.io (which I wanted ;-)) and found this blog post of
just a cpl weeks ago on the same topic:
[http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/two-letter-io-domains-
ava...](http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/two-letter-io-domains-available)

~~~
andrewgodwin
It's pretty rare a NIC allows two letter domains so it might be a general
limitation, but they are possible. Either that, or our domain (ep) is just a
very persistent hallucination.

~~~
petercooper
Isn't everything? ;-) Thanks for the heads up. It does seem nic.io will do it
but both Moniker and IWantMyName barfed on them.

I'm tempted but I already own "no.gd" (a rather undiscovered TLD if there were
one - and they allow 2 letter domains!) and have little enough use for it
already..

~~~
treitnauer
There are quite a few TLDs offering 2-letter domains. These are the ones that
can be registered without any restrictions:

.AG .CX .GD .GS .GL .HT .LC .MS .MU .PE .TC .TL .VG

Also see <http://iwantmyname.com/short-domain-search>

~~~
petercooper
Thanks! This is very useful.

I also heard about .gg and .je (Guernsey and Jersey - British Crown
Dependencies off of the French coast) which can be registered directly at
<http://www.channelisles.net/applic/application.shtml> (but they handle them
manually so you have to wait a few days).

------
bobf
This would be awesome if you could combine the list with availability of
<xxx>io.com -- to know when you could get both the shorter <xxx>.io and the
traditional .com

~~~
Gertig
That's a good point, I may be able to implement that this evening.

Edit: Right now iwantmyname.com is too bogged down for me to get the data...
:) I'll have to wait a bit

~~~
treitnauer
Yep, we're working on it. Sorry for the problems.

 _Update_

Site performance should be much better again. Now having an issue with our
domain search due to too many connections.

------
markszcz
Let the domain squatting begin. =P

Honestly though, at least its a $100 to register. At that price hopefully it
will deter a lot of squatters from buying up all the domains. "For GBP 60
(approx US$ 100) for year one and GBP 30 (approx US$ 50) per year thereafter."
(<http://www.nic.io/>)

------
arethuza
Shame, eie.io is gone

[Edit: I stole this idea from PowerPC, which has an eieio (Enforce In-Order
Execution of I/O) instruction]

~~~
a1k0n
That was probably the first .io domain registered.

~~~
smallegan
That or... Rad.io Rat.io Portfol.io etc..

~~~
pigbucket
fellat

~~~
reinhardt
Still up for grabs, unlike cunniling.us

------
BerislavLopac
I'm too cheap to get it, but I think that threep.io is a perfect domain... ;)

~~~
alnayyir
Sorry, I registered it. Once the process is finished it will join my nerd-
flock and redirect to my professional site unless I decide to make something
for it. :)

------
Jasber
Very cool, added you to <http://domaingroovy.com>

~~~
Johngibb
We launched Rewordious a few weeks ago, do you think you could add us?

<http://www.rewordio.us>

~~~
Jasber
Added. Cool project, I especially like the [keyword] part.

------
andrewgodwin
Two-letter ones are 'cooler' - we grabbed ep.io a few months back - but the
NIC don't allow language or country codes as two letter domains, IIRC. Still,
there's plenty left, as petercooper's comment says.

------
WesleyJohnson
Seems like got.io would be kind of cool for someone specializing in high speed
storage. Thanks for posting, I'm enjoying trying to come up with ideas based
on the names alone.

~~~
Gertig
I know, it is kinda fun.

------
fourhourstartup
Excellent!

Could you add a check for the name as a .com? For example, next to ace.io
display "+.com" for available or "x .com" for unavailable.

[Edit: I noticed these are checked just once per day. Perhaps add a link to
check the .com? As in, ace.io 2011-02-15 ( _aceio.com?)_ with aceio.com linked
to <http://iwantmyname.com/search?domain=aceio.com> ]

~~~
Gertig
Yes, I think thats a good idea. I can add that in later this afternoon.

------
markszcz
General question about anyones experience with domains that done end in .com

How hard coded is the .com extensions when it comes to the general public
these days (your mom/uncle who just uses the internet to read email, if that
much)? If you told someone your domain was foobar.io and you ask them to
repeat the domain would they say foobario.com?

~~~
wccrawford
Some people still do, yes. I usually avoid giving them verbally to anyone non-
technical. Giving them in writing is never a problem.

------
uahal
Cool utility. Surprised at how many three letter domains are still left.

Guess they'll be going away more quickly now...

~~~
klochner
and those are just the ones that correspond to english words.

If every 2/3 letter combination were available as a tld, you would have
320,797,152 3-letter domains . . .

I'd like to see some kind of analysis of how many WORD.xx domains are actually
in use, just to get an idea of whether the cyber-squatting market is due for a
correction.

~~~
Gertig
I agree it would be very interesting to see that analysis. What do you mean by
a correction?

~~~
klochner
I mean the cost of buying a domain from a squatter could presumably go down.

------
lurchpop
Some feature requests: 1) add a realtime search function OR a way to navigate
by letter

2) add an input that allows me to choose 3,4,5,6 letter domains.i know that's
not the focus of the site, but still. would be cool.

Also, are you getting any kind of referral fee for sending over customers?
hope so!

------
icey
The last I looked (a couple of months ago) there were still a lot of 2 letter
domains available on .io. Has that changed?

[Edit: Nevermind, I see that this is using 3 letter words, not just any 3
letter combination]

------
EricR9
Ended up here: <http://three.io/three_letter_words?page=3>, and got an error.
Might want to check your rails' production log :P

~~~
Gertig
Thanks!

------
Gertig
Hey, if you buy one of these domain names please let me know!

~~~
smallegan
I bought rap.io

~~~
smallegan
But now I don't know what to build there.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228700>

------
mkent
Perfect! I'm tired of explaining my goofy email address to people. Thank you
for the solution!

------
gojomo
What registrars sell .IO domains?

~~~
markszcz
<http://www.nic.io/new.html>

~~~
petercooper
Just don't use Moniker in this case as their dates mismatch and can cause
trouble: <http://peterc.org/blog/2010/345-moniker-deactivation.html>

------
jonpaul
Saw ass.io and giggled. Hehehe.

~~~
Gertig
I did too, had to stop myself from spending the $75 on something I definitely
didn't need :)

------
ck2
Isn't the .io TLD too technical of a term for a non-tech site ?

------
Tichy
I wanted sum.io, but I was too slow. Did anybody here get it?

~~~
Tichy
I now registered pie.io instead. I hope I didn't waste another 70€ on domain
squatting...

Here is my idea: simple polls for Twitter. There is twtpoll, but it is not
actually very good in my opinion.

The pie will hopefully remind people of pie charts... Also, it allows for the
tag line "polls easy as pie".

What do you think?

Would welcome feedback, also perhaps suggestions for better names (it is
difficult for non-native speakers).

------
naich
Damn. eie.io has gone

------
symkat
cat /usr/share/dict/* | perl -ne's/io$/.io/ && print lc if length == 6'

~~~
symkat
$ for domain in `cat /usr/share/dict/* | perl -ne's/io$/.io/ && print lc if
length == 6'` ; do whois $domain | grep "\\- Available" ; done Domain "DUR.IO"
- Available Domain "DUS.IO" - Available Domain "FER.IO" - Available Domain
"GOB.IO" - Available Domain "IDD.IO" - Available Domain "KOK.IO" - Available
Domain "NGA.IO" - Available Domain "PAP.IO" - Available Domain "SOD.IO" -
Available Domain "TUR.IO" - Available Domain "DUR.IO" - Available Domain
"DUS.IO" - Available Domain "FER.IO" - Available Domain "GOB.IO" - Available
Domain "IDD.IO" - Available Domain "KOK.IO" - Available Domain "NGA.IO" -
Available Domain "PAP.IO" - Available Domain "SOD.IO" - Available Domain
"TUR.IO" - Available

------
Multiplayer
spy.io -- Thanks!

~~~
Gertig
Sweet! Glad you got it!

------
saintfiends
fix.io and try.io, Thanks

